# What filter media does evryone use in their filters?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Can i just use bio filter media in my eheim 2213 with a sponge or two?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You should use everything it comes with.
Pre filter media on the bottom then a pad then biomedia followed by pollishing pads


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> You should use everything it comes with.
> Pre filter media on the bottom then a pad then biomedia followed by pollishing pads


 Ya use the bio media it comes with .Its usually ehiem substrat or eheim substrat pro.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> You should use everything it comes with.
> Pre filter media on the bottom then a pad then biomedia followed by pollishing pads


 Ya use the bio media it comes with .Its usually ehiem substrat or eheim substrat pro.
[/quote]
I have 2 pads. A blue one and a white one. Should i use both? What should i change and what should i rinse?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1rhom said:


> You should use everything it comes with.
> Pre filter media on the bottom then a pad then biomedia followed by pollishing pads


 Ya use the bio media it comes with .Its usually ehiem substrat or eheim substrat pro.
[/quote]
I have 2 pads. A blue one and a white one. Should i use both? What should i change and what should i rinse?
[/quote]
The plastic blue one can be rinced (this is also the much thicker one. Youll notice the white fabric like pad will break apart after a couple rinces so you have to replace or remove.Its pretyty much an expensive filter floss pad, so just buy a bag of filter floss and make your own pad. I just took it out completly.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

what about carbon? I'm thinking of removing the carbon and the white pad and maybe adding another blue foam at the top.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

1rhom said:


> what about carbon? I'm thinking of removing the carbon and the white pad and maybe adding another blue foam at the top.


IMO thats the best way to run the eheims


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

In all of my eheims after the white pad is messed up beyond use, I ditch it and just flip the carbon pad to behind the bio to keep the bio from going through the screen and eating a pump. Other than that, my 2213 and 2217's are still just running stock media. On my 2213 the bio was the better pea sized stuff so you could easily throw the carbon pad away whenever you want and not worry about a chunk going through the pump, if it's the same stuff.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I use Matrix by Seachem in my can and my HOBs.
I've been using it for about 4-5 years never changed and rinsed maybe every 6 months to a year....
I do Not use carbon consistently but will put a bag of it in a filter for a week and then toss it to get rid of any impurities that may be lingering.
I use poly floss as well.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I was just looking online to buy more of the bio media and other supplies and Dr. FOster smith doesn't carry it..
Damn!

Suggestions?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Feefa said:


> You should use everything it comes with.
> Pre filter media on the bottom then a pad then biomedia followed by pollishing pads


Is this how you have your FX5 set up Feefa?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

I use some porous little rocks and scrubs to wash dishes and have worked out for me perfectly well, media's been in my filter for a year now and seems to be lasting much longer..:nod: .


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

In my canister filters i use biomax and effisubstrat 
in HOBs i use sponges , scrubbies , and some of biomax


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1rhom said:


> what about carbon? I'm thinking of removing the carbon and the white pad and maybe adding another blue foam at the top.


 Carbon i would just use untill its useless then just ditch it and dont get more. For the filter floss, i would just ditch it. I dont think you could fit a blue pad in this space since its like an inch thick, but if you could then i would just fill it with a bit more bio media instead.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> what about carbon? I'm thinking of removing the carbon and the white pad and maybe adding another blue foam at the top.


 Carbon i would just use untill its useless then just ditch it and dont get more. For the filter floss, i would just ditch it. I dont think you could fit a blue pad in this space since its like an inch thick, but if you could then i would just fill it with a bit more bio media instead.
[/quote]
So i'll remove the carbon,floss pad and just keep the blue sponge , bio media and coarse mechanical media. Will this do? How often should i clean the media?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ja said:


> You should use everything it comes with.
> Pre filter media on the bottom then a pad then biomedia followed by pollishing pads


Is this how you have your FX5 set up Feefa?
[/quote]

The fx5 is backwards so I run prefilter in the top tray, biomedia with a pad in the middle and more bio with 2 pads in the bottom and each tray is lined with the foam inserts it comes with also


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Quick question... on HOB filters (ie: my ac20) Are those biomax boxes good? Yeah know, that box of biomax that says "20" Or so it was prepared for an AC20... is that enough biomax? Or should i fill it up with more little bags? and remove the carbon


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

1rhom said:


> what about carbon? I'm thinking of removing the carbon and the white pad and maybe adding another blue foam at the top.


 Carbon i would just use untill its useless then just ditch it and dont get more. For the filter floss, i would just ditch it. I dont think you could fit a blue pad in this space since its like an inch thick, but if you could then i would just fill it with a bit more bio media instead.
[/quote]
So i'll remove the carbon,floss pad and just keep the blue sponge , bio media and coarse mechanical media. Will this do? *Yep!* How often should i clean the media? *When the flow slows down noticeably. Rinse the hell out of the mech filtration pads, but take it easy on the bio. Always rinse in tank water unless you're running decent well water.*
[/quote]


----------

